# Good Deal?



## Boris (Aug 24, 2014)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4634155960.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 24, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4634155960.html
> View attachment 166185



Is this behind your house? ...


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 24, 2014)

*Go now Dave!*

Waste no time and get this beauty.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2014)

Since that is not a Schwinn I'd say the price is a little high. Maybe knock off twenty five or so. But don't insult the seller with a low ball offer, he comes off as having no sense of humor.


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 24, 2014)

Front fork looks bent. 


Sent from my garage


----------



## barracuda (Aug 24, 2014)

I've heard the girls' bikes don't go for that much.


----------



## vincev (Aug 24, 2014)

I recognize that bike.That picture is actually the FRONT of Daves house! Dave how could you make fun out of the elderly by wording the ad the way you did.Your disgusting.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a super rare Panasonic built traveler Near mint I only want half that for. That guys crazy


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2014)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> I only want half that for. That guys crazy
> 
> That bike is complete. Can you make the same claim?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> joel.romeo.79 said:
> 
> 
> > I only want half that for. That guys crazy
> ...


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> joel.romeo.79 said:
> 
> 
> > I only want half that for. That guys crazy
> ...


----------

